# broken collarbone-success stories please!



## Prince33Sp4rkle (17 June 2015)

for those i dont *know* on FB- i am out of action with a bust collarbone 

i am already going mad and want to be sorted asap, seeing the consultant tues and if they wont plate it i will be going private and pushing them to do it as i cannot afford in terms of money, or riding, to be out for months and months!

asking in here as us competing lot are tough old gits-how long did it take you to get back up and running? be truthful please im not going to lecture anyone for disregarding docs orders!

i did it sun,am in a figure of 8 support and not in much pain, i can bandage legs and get a bridle on 1 handed already with no increase in pain.

would like to think i would be back lunging in a couple of weeks and riding quiet horses 6 weeks post plating?!


----------



## Alfami (17 June 2015)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			for those i dont *know* on FB- i am out of action with a bust collarbone 

i am already going mad and want to be sorted asap, seeing the consultant tues and if they wont plate it i will be going private and pushing them to do it as i cannot afford in terms of money, or riding, to be out for months and months!

asking in here as us competing lot are tough old gits-how long did it take you to get back up and running? be truthful please im not going to lecture anyone for disregarding docs orders!

i did it sun,am in a figure of 8 support and not in much pain, i can bandage legs and get a bridle on 1 handed already with no increase in pain.

would like to think i would be back lunging in a couple of weeks and riding quiet horses 6 weeks post plating?!
		
Click to expand...

Take heart!  Nicola Wilson broke hers on the 18th Feb, had surgery on the 26th and completed Badminton and Kentucky (rather well!) ;-) Horsey birds are tough!  (She did have some help from a cryotherapy chamber though.....)


----------



## JAMESTOWN (17 June 2015)

Sorry to hear of your injury but I think you are being very pessimistic.  I was back competing (eventing) within 6 weeks and jump jockeys consider 3 weeks plenty for a collar bone.   I would personally be riding before I felt happy to lunge.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (17 June 2015)

JAMESTOWN said:



			Sorry to hear of your injury but I think you are being very pessimistic.  I was back competing (eventing) within 6 weeks and jump jockeys consider 3 weeks plenty for a collar bone.   I would personally be riding before I felt happy to lunge.
		
Click to expand...

yes!

thank you! more like this please. i only say lunging before riding as i have a 3yo who needs to keep doing a bit (albeit i now have someone else to do the actual sitting on him rather than risk myself again) but every other horse i would ride would be safe and sane 

would sitting in a freezer work the same lol?!

eta- was yours plated?


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 June 2015)

A 'straightforward' bust collar bone normally heals rapidly and well. Are there any complications with yours that could slow down the healing process?

Agreed with the above poster that you may be fit to ride a while before it would be wise to lunge, especially if it's a young or unpredictable horse.


----------



## HeresHoping (17 June 2015)

Get yourself an arc equine unit and you'll be back out with the best of them inside the 6 week time frame.  Seriously.  My friend bust hers not 1 week after the arrival of her new horse.  She had an AE lying around from her previous horse - mended his check ligament in extra quick time only for him to get colic very badly 6 months later, sadly the surgery failed.  Anyway, she used it with astonishing results. Back on him 4 weeks later! There are quite a few on here who have used it on themselves to good effect.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (17 June 2015)

thank you good idea re the arc will see if i can borrow from anyone ....


----------



## ester (17 June 2015)

Is it displaced?


----------



## almostthere (17 June 2015)

Not me but have known a few eventers with broken collar bone (most common riding injury apparently). Most back competing within 6 weeks but it does depend on the break and whether surgery required. Would also add having seen subsequent x rays of one who decide to "wait and see" and not opt for the surgery believing it would be quicker but who is still suffering months later ..I would opt for the surgery if recommended. Good luck!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (17 June 2015)

how badly is it broken?  

I broke mine last summer, 3 weeks on i was mucking out and riding again (little sore though) within about 5 i felt fine and was back to full fitness. 

My boyfriend broke his and had it plated and it took way longer to heal than mine and was much more painful


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (17 June 2015)

it was displaced but they say if supported should knit and i can feel the figure of 8 holding it together most of the time-its broken near where it joins the shoulder.

i would prefer it was plated however to give absolute stability and will be pushing for that but plated or not the arc can only help i assume?


----------



## LCH611 (17 June 2015)

According to my sports injury physio sister, figure of 8 bandages are no longer used as it is better to get one of those really supportive slings including a strap that goes round your waist. I initially didn't support my elbow enough so it allowed my shoulder to drop open, and as it was quite displaced anyway, it wasn't remotely close to healing when it was first reviewed. I know it is frustrating, but try to avoid doing too much or you will delay everything........ plating it won't speed up the recovery time, it will just make it more stable if you are getting a lot of movement through it. However falling off onto it once it is plated and the bones haven't properly knit together can leave you in a bigger mess as it makes it very difficult for them to do further repairs.


----------



## twiggy2 (17 June 2015)

I broke mine  about 7yrs ago and ripped and tore all the muscles across my chest and back/shoulder at the same time, fractured a few ribs too-was so painful to breathe,drive and move for about 10 days then although painful I was able to get on with stuff. When they xrayed they told me the collar bone had been broken twice before-I remember falling and hurting in that area but not enough to stop riding or working-I bounced back when I was younger.
you wont be out of the game for months and as far as I am aware they rarely operate on the collar bone unless it is severely out of alinement


----------



## nikkimariet (17 June 2015)

For anyone curious...


----------



## Casey76 (17 June 2015)

I'm very surprised they didn't plate straight away given the amount of displacement.

Having said that, if you have an op, you might be out for longer than if you let it heal naturally, and having something plated doesn't always mean a miraculous recovery.  I ended up getting a wrist plate taken out again, much sooner than planned (at the 6 month point, rather than the 18 month point) as I was having horrendous nerve pain from where the plate was situated.

Hope you heal up quick


----------



## ester (17 June 2015)

I'd want that plated too


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (17 June 2015)

thanks nic 

it does look less euuuuuw already, still pretty grim but not so much of a second shoulder as it was on sun night!!!!!!

feels a lot more stable in the figure of 8 support, i can only occasionally feel a twinge of movement (bleurgh).

i guess tues repeat x rays will reveal more, i am however  itching to get back to work(horsey work) like yesterday, sigh.


----------



## Zero00000 (17 June 2015)

My son snapped (But not displaced) his collarbone a week before my wedding, he didn't move out of bed for 2 days, he could barely move with pain bless him, within a week he was back to his usual self, 2 weeks trying to do things that he shouldn't have, he was well and truly back to himself within 3 weeks, and apart from a bump where the break was, by week 4 you wouldn't have known he had done anything, I can only begin to imagine the pain, but always (depending on the break) heard they heal really well without surgery


----------



## EarlRonan (17 June 2015)

Broke mine of Christmas Eve, of all days, hunting.  I was in a figure of 8 which I requested as I was told this was the best thing to be in.  I found a sling painful especially putting it in and out and the weight of it hanging on your neck.  I had physio after two weeks and was back riding after 4 weeks and hunting after 5 weeks. 

A friend of mine broke his and it looked at bit like yours and he had his plated!!, but I think it takes longer to come back from a plating, as you have to have the stitches out etc... and before that you can't start the physio.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (17 June 2015)

so it sounds like, if its moved back to where it should be, dont plate it.

if it hasnt moved by tues, kick them up the ass to plate it PDQ!


----------



## LCH611 (17 June 2015)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			so it sounds like, if its moved back to where it should be, dont plate it.

if it hasnt moved by tues, kick them up the ass to plate it PDQ!
		
Click to expand...

yes! And it actually doesn't look too displaced, so providing you are keeping it still, and your shoulder pushed up to where it ought to be there is a good chance it will knit together. Worst scenario is them making you wait longer to see if it heals, then deciding 8 weeks later it is not going to, and then having to plate it........... broke mine at the end of March, went back after 2 weeks was told to put it in a sling and they would review again in 6 weeks, then they "lost me" on the system and the earliest date they could give me to see how it was getting on was 6 July!!! I then went to a different hospital/health trust and they quickly decided that it needing plating and cracked on, but it was a miserable 10 weeks of not being able to do everything I wanted to and god knows when my shoulder will be back to normal as it has been out of action for so long. Fingers crossed you will be back in no time, but you may have to be persistent in pushing for the operation or at least getting a further review date very quickly


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (17 June 2015)

well the NHS have until tues and if on tues i feel fobbed off will go private 

it feels a whole lot less moveable in the figure of 8 than the basic crappy nhs sling lol


----------



## LCH611 (17 June 2015)

Deffo don't wear a crappy NHS sling. Will see if I can retrieve the links my sister sent me. Don't think it was a Donjoy as that is my knee brace...... but you'd think I wouldn't forget the name of the company that made min as I wore the fricking thing night & day for months........ I would like to know who produced the Velcro though as it was industrial strength and needed about 3 people to prise it apart once it was stuck together - no chance of me sneakily undoing it and escaping from it!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (17 June 2015)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			for those i dont *know* on FB- i am out of action with a bust collarbone 

i am already going mad and want to be sorted asap, seeing the consultant tues and if they wont plate it i will be going private and pushing them to do it as i cannot afford in terms of money, or riding, to be out for months and months!

asking in here as us competing lot are tough old gits-how long did it take you to get back up and running? be truthful please im not going to lecture anyone for disregarding docs orders!

i did it sun,am in a figure of 8 support and not in much pain, i can bandage legs and get a bridle on 1 handed already with no increase in pain.

would like to think i would be back lunging in a couple of weeks and riding quiet horses 6 weeks post plating?!
		
Click to expand...

I broke shoulder blade at the same time and now have a disability to the point everything on that side dropped so straps etc fall off, I guess with just collar bone it should return to normal.  mine did not as I still have a lump where the bones fused one on top of the other.


----------



## jcberry (17 June 2015)

push for surgery! 
i broke mine in two, and has healed one on top of the other, so a huge lump and constant niggly pain. they didnt operate on mine ;(
i was riding 3 weeks after but then sold my horse and didnt ride for a couple for weeks

hope you get better soon x


----------



## Kati*89 (17 June 2015)

Mine was displaced, lump about 1.5" where the bones were sitting on each other... NHS decided they would do the whole lets wait and see how it goes, 8 weeks later it hadn't fused in the slightest and I could still feel it moving, they then decided on surgery so another 8 weeks recovery, plus physio etc on top of that...was pretty long and drawn out, I didn't have a horse at the time so I didn't push  to do anything I was told not to in honesty..I would definitely get extra physio though, I had a couple of spaced out sessions but it didn't do enough and I ended up very lopsided, very little strength that side.
I think the surgery recovery is probably slower, so if there is fusing early on fingers crossed you will have an easy heal!


----------



## Llee94 (17 June 2015)

I broke mine back in July 2013 mid way through the eventing season. The NHS refused to plate it and after months of nothing happening, and endless xrays and CT scans, they ended up just removing me from the fractures clinic all together in the March and it still hadn't healed. They also discovered after months of telling me I had frozen shoulder, that I had actually broken my shoulder and shoulder blade as well. Was not a happy bunny!
I gave up listening to the doctors by October 2013 so started to compete again in the Autumn as I didn't want my horse just standing around. 
I still have problems with it now. I cant lie on my left side due to pain and it still aches a lot. 
I find riding is okay, although it is uncomfortable to wear a body protector as it pushes down on the bone and I find my left shoulder hunches forwards so have to make a real effort to push it back.
I use sports tape which has been brilliant since day 1 of breaking my collar bone as it provided brilliant support without having to use the horrid sling.


----------



## Cragrat (17 June 2015)

I broke mine almost identically to yours, PS, when I was 16( far too many years ago) and they put me in a figure of 8 bandage. I HATED the damn thing because it was so hot and itchy, but I was riding quiet horses in less than 2 weeks, still wearing the bandage (no my mum didn't know!). ThIt has never caused me problems since, though I do have an impressive boney lump!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (17 June 2015)

If its not moved id want that plated!! Hope it all goes alright for you...not a nice injury


----------



## gunnergundog (17 June 2015)

http://www.injuredjockeys.co.uk/jack-berry-house.asp

This is where the jockeys go and have been known to get back riding in two to three weeks.......depends on nature of fracture though and also your tolerance of pain/determination and commitment to the physio.   Yes, it's out of  your area but may be worth decamping for 2-3 weeks.  At the very least I would go there to get a second opinion from medical staff that understand and know about horses/riders etc.

I used them years ago and they were brilliant.

PS Sorry, it was Oaksey house in Lambourn I used, not the new one above that I poste a link to, but you can get to Oaksey from that one.


----------



## philamena (17 June 2015)

As soon as you know where you are re the op, get a private physio who's a geek about shoulders. And do ALL of what they tell you to do, not just the bits that make sense and feel essential to restore the movement you need. You can end up quite wonky through favouring / subconsciously protecting an injured shoulder, and that can be tough to put right if it goes on long enough that your body changes its sense of 'straight', trust me! 
I displaced my collar bone when I broke the ball of my humerus and it didn't reconnect, but to be honest the collar bone has never given me any problems really. 
And the same as above - it wasn't until I broke the shoulder and had docs and physios looking at it that they pointed out I'd broken the collar bone before and never noticed, but it had reset not quite straight. 
So sounds like every case is different. But would echo what's said above - what you want to avoid is the 'we'll wait 8 weeks to see if it sorts and if not we'll plate it' scenario.


----------



## shortstuff99 (17 June 2015)

I think I missed you saying you had broken your collar bone!  how did it happen? I don't really know much about collar bones the only person I know had a very bad time with hers but yours doesn't look as bad. Wishing you a very speedy recovery and (((((vibes)))))


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 June 2015)

Speak to the IJF. They will let you know where you stand and reccomend a route of recovery at the fastest possible rate for you and your break.


----------



## Impu1sion (18 June 2015)

You are doing well if you can bandage legs and get a bridle on!  I broke mine a few years ago exactly 6 weeks before I was due to ride at Royal Windsor - I made it, no problem and am probably twice your age so hope that you heal quickly.  I do feel your pain - don't know what happened to you, but 2 weeks ago my 3 year old 'bounced' into me and I have a fetching cast on my arm now - bust my wrist.  They were going to plate it but it seems not to have displaced so they aren't going to now.   Cant drive or anything!!  Sooo frustrating!!!  *healing vibes to you*


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (18 June 2015)

thank you everyone 

it feels better again today but i suspect its healing one end on top of the other as the lump is hard and hasnt reduced and i look very lumpy again.

i suspect because im going to turn up in a good frame of mind and having been getting on with life they will want to wait and see, argh.

however i do have the option of going private and will then get access to more physio quicker too so suspect thats the route ill take but will wait and see on tues, maybe ill be surprised. 

thank you for the link to the IJF places, definitely something to consider if i stick with NHS but suspect i will get similar options if i go private so again will see how tues pans out.

i got pinged off Goof, annoyingly i had already sat on him once and he was fine, got off still all fine, got on again and he humped his back up and launched off all 4 feet and i plopped out the side door. i'm not convinced the fall warrants the injury if that makes sense and as there's a family history of osteoporosis will be asking for the test too. 

so whilst im recuperating Goof will continue his ridden education with a friends western trainer. I really like the way he has bought on her 3yo and his ethos fits in with what i want for my horses, and hes close enough to work Goof at home so i can watch every session. so watch this space for western Goofy updates. I totally dont blame the horse, hes been a rockstar really, just an unfortunate buck and unfortunate i landed fully on my shoulder-if i had plopped on my arse i would have dusted myself off and carried on working him and you would probably be looking at pics of me sat on him rather than a manky collarbone!!!! frustrated doesnt cover it


----------



## MyBoyChe (18 June 2015)

Oh poor you, what a shame for that to happen just as everything was coming on so well with Goof.  As you say, the injury doesnt really fit the crime does it, makes good sense to get the osteoporosis test.  Can I ask you a question re the western trainer?  Im not a million miles from you and Im struggling to find someone who knows their stuff to talk to about retraining my pony to ride western.  Do you think he would be happy to have a chat and either recommend someone or travel?  Pm me if you would prefer, happy to get a number from you if he is agreeable.  Gentle hugs for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (18 June 2015)

ill pm you


----------



## shortstuff99 (18 June 2015)

Gosh that's such a shame PS! After all the work you put into desensitisation etc you really didn't deserve that! Well I hope you are quickly on the mend so we can see ridden pics


----------



## gunnergundog (18 June 2015)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			thank you for the link to the IJF places, definitely something to consider if i stick with NHS but suspect i will get similar options if i go private so again will see how tues pans out.

(
		
Click to expand...

Two points;  bony  lumps are not necessarily bad....often just cosmetic, so unless you are after beach body beautiful,  I wouldn't be too concerned re collar bone healing.

Secondly, private is definitely better than NHS but unless you strike lucky with someone who has empirical knowledge of horses/jockies, you will  be doing yourself a dis-service......the IJF is there for people like you to use, so USE IT!


----------



## McFluff (18 June 2015)

My hubby smashed himself up skiing in the states this year. The advice he got for fast healing:
Don't smoke or take any nicotine (slows the healing of bones significantly apparently)
Don't drink diet coke (especially if you are at risk of osteoporosis)
Do your physio - every day
Within 5 weeks he was back sea kayaking (he doesn't ride, says that's for nutters!) 
Their preference was to avoid an op if possible as it risks complications and slows healing. 
Good luck with your healing.


----------



## trottingon (19 June 2015)

I can't believe how quickly most of you have mended!!!  I had a backwards rotational fall in 2012 and broke my collarbone, and then 3 weeks later just as it was knitting I did too much (non horsey stuff) and displaced/broke it again, the pain was immense, sitting hurt, moving hurt, lying down hurt, I had to move my horse from DIY to a full livery yard because I couldn't look after him. I tried riding after about 5 months but it was too painful, didn't ride again properly until about 9 months after the accident. I was still having to sleep on my back with a pillow supporting my arm until around then!
I never want to go through that again and wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy!!!
Having said all that, although I have been left with a lump, I have not suffered any further pain or issues and my shoulder is completely back to normal with a full range of movement thankfully.
OP I wish you well with your recovery.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (19 June 2015)

so far so good:

i can carry light objects on my bad side and reasonably heavy objects on my good side. i can get a headcollar and bridle on,boots or bandages and LW rugs.

im mucking out with a poop scoop using both hands and can sweep moderately effectively. 

managed to do 10mins in hand work with Goof last night 

the only two things i cant yet do are pin my own hair up or put earrings in as i cant bring my bad arm up across and round my head but as being as i couldnt lift it an inch on mon, i am guessing that will come!

i have a physio on standby, who also does pulsed and laser therapy so after tues we will make a plan for the collarbone and a plan for goofs on going backing whilst collarbone recovers


----------



## Under-the-radar (19 June 2015)

PS if you haven't got the answers you want from the NHS, make an appointment to go private and see the consultant.  Usually, once you have had this appointment, most consultants will also work on NHS too and can then do the surgery on NHS, so you don't have to pay for it, but you will benefit from a more speedy service as you've already got a foot in the door. 

To be honest, I would just make the appt for a private consult now and then you're already on the way


----------



## Liloandstitch (19 June 2015)

I broke mine last year and was expecting an extremely long recovery beachside that's what I was told! However, within 6/7 weeks I felt fine, I'd already say on my pony plenty of times and before I knew it was riding and competiting again! My friend also broke her elbow and 6 weeks later went to pony camp and was perfectly fine! Hopefully you'll have similar recovery


----------



## mandyroberts (19 June 2015)

Broke collar bone December 2001, tried to 'be good' but took rather alot of decent painkillers. Rode at 5 weeks, felt a bit weak, moved wrong at 6 weeks and rebroke it. Also got red wine mark under skin which hospital said was unrelated. Had painful burning freezing sensations and numbness, get sent to vascular specialist and find I have nicked an artery with debate of open chest surgery to replace artery(red wine mark was bleeding under skin). They decide surgery not required and all settles down. Another 12 weeks and all seems OK but shoulder feels weak and bone sticks up if I move a certain way but say nothing as no pain and just want to get on riding. A year later OH wants me to ski and I confess I don't think I can, get dragged off to private consultant who says end of bone is floating and need urgent plate as there is risk if severing artery and bleeding out internally. Plate done all fine, taken out 15 months later, all fine, 6 months later prop myself up in bed and there is an almighty crack and it is broken again. Turned out I had broken it in two places the first time and the unplated break had given way. Had longer plate covering both breaks and decided to leave it in. No problem now except things can cut into me on screws eg seat belt in car. So mine took about 2.5 years to sort out and my friend reminds me regularly how jockeys are riding at 3-4 weeks! Strongly recommend private advice, NHS want the cheap option. My consultant who I saw at 15 months said he would have plated mine at 6 months if I was not 100% because I had 2 breaks. Interestingly xrays can look OK as they are taken when you are lined up - my consultant knew what was going on by moving my arm and feeling the bone ends move


----------



## kit279 (19 June 2015)

Sorry to hear that you've broken your collarbone.  As frustrating as it is to be out of action and not able to do everything you want to, can I sound a small note of caution about pushing for surgery?  The point of a consultant orthopaedic surgeon is to do the right thing for the specific fracture you have, based on the best evidence available for how to get that fracture to heal best and give you a good long term result.  By all means, tell them what you want to be doing with yourself and how quickly you want to do it but do take their advice on board.  My husband worked in trauma and orthopaedics a few years back and you do see some pretty unpleasant complications post-op.  That's not to say you shouldn't have an op, just that an not-completely-necessary one with complications would be a whole sight worse than the annoying delay in getting your life back so you and the consultant need to weigh up the risks versus the benefits.

I would be pretty wary of any surgeon who was prepared to do something they didn't think was right, just because you went privately - and that's speaking as someone who does operate themselves, albeit in a totally different area of the body!  By all means, get a second opinion privately and if you need surgery, feel free to have it done privately but any decent surgeon will give you their opinion and will not operate unless they think it's the right thing to do.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (20 June 2015)

These stories are giving me the hebie-jebies! Mine, as I said on FB, was 4 weeks for a walk round on my oldie as a bday treat, 6 weeks to compete at a championship we had qualified for with the oldie and then 6/7 weeks to be back on Topaz. Fell off again at 8 weeks without anything devastating happening (lucky I know, she stopped at a fence and I slid down her neck ). 

I have a question though everyone who broke theirs without plating or complications, did x-Rays show yours had healed at the end? I had my last x-Ray 14 weeks post break and it wasn't  fully done, hospital discharged me and I got on with life but I found it a bit odd at the time? Still have a little pain and twinges two years down the line but figured it was normal? 

PS sorry for the tangent!


----------



## Tr0uble (21 June 2015)

Kick up stink and don't accept them not doing everything they can.

Shoulder/collar bone is one of the few bones I've not broken but (as u know) when I smashed my knee I was out of action for over a year because they wanted to try the 'let nature take its course' approach despite me describing what was basically a bag of bits that had no chance of healing.

It took months to be taken seriously and 8 months before I finally had surgery to rebuild the bone, and now 4.5 years later I still don't have full use of it and am likely to need a knee replacement within 10 years.

I can't run properly, can't kneel down without knee pads, can't squat down etc....


----------



## Ella19 (21 June 2015)

I shattered mine, it broke into 5 pieces. Had it pinned and plated privately. First set didn't hold and pinged loose after 4 weeks, had it 're done and bone grafts and second time it held. Due to severity of the breaks, tissue and nerve damage my plate can never be taken out. It took almost a year to use it fully and 9 months off work for it to heal, all with intensive physio and hydrotherapy. I still can't feel the front of my shoulder, have reduced movement and pull from my mid back rather than shoulder blade. Mine was however very severe, the consultant said it was the worse he had seen in his career! Once plated and held the second time round I was instantly more comfy so would opt for that if you can. I'm sure you will heal quickly.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (21 June 2015)

Thanks guys.....people with horrendous complications were you in a lot of pain and knew it wasn't healing?

I'm trying to gauge (guess!) how well it's doing......the only thing I've really done all week that's hurt is sneeze lol!

I'm down to 2 x ibuprofen or 1 x codeine about every 4/5/6 hours and I can bend down and pick things up on my bad side,rug a horse,get a bridle on,drive,plait up,sweep,muck out with a poop scoop,groom,wash off with a hose in bad hand.

I can now get my own earrings in too lol! I can't pin my own hair up yet though.... Just trying to give examples so you know where I'm at!

I know this is how longs a piece of string but I so want Tuesday to be good news.....


----------



## Dizzydancer (21 June 2015)

Yes if it's in poor position then you wouldn't be doing any of that!! My OH couldn't even move his arm away from his side without agony! 
It could of course be the brace- 
One thing in your post makes me nervous as you won't be insured to drive at present!! So hope that was off road!!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (21 June 2015)

I'm taking the brace off to shower and am not in instant pain....I think I'd be sore going 24/7 without it but the break feels very stable WITH it so hoping it's helping not masking if that makes sense? I don't feel unstable minus brace just fragile!

NMT is less freaked out by shape of it which can only be good lol!!!!!


----------



## Dizzydancer (21 June 2015)

All sounds positive- sounds like a career of shoulder modelling maybe out tho lol you will learn to ignore the bump- my OHs is horrible as he has plate and 6 screws which are all visible and palpable as he is very lean!


----------



## LCH611 (22 June 2015)

Dizzydancer is right, you do need to be careful of the insurance situation if you are driving.

In answer to your question about pain, I didn't find the pain unmanageable at all, and rarely needed to take anything other than the occasional painkiller after the first couple of days. It felt revolting when it moved about and occasionally there was a stab of pain when I did something I shouldn't have done, but it wasn't unbearable. I did it just before the 3 days of international horse trials that I run, and I just cracked on and did that as usual (all bar driving as the company fleet manager would have crucified me for driving without insurance).  It didn't therefore come as a surprise to me to discover that when it was reviewed that it hadn't healed......... further on down the line I now have major rotator cuff problems because I ended up not using it for so long and all the muscles have atrophied. There is a fine line between keeping it mobile and overdoing it, so do quiz them about what you are allowed to do when you see them tomorrow. My consultant was aghast to hear that I was carting around buckets of water and mucking out when they didn't want me carrying anything heavier than a cup of tea


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (22 June 2015)

i will do 

i will report back tomorrow! #comeoncollarbone!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 June 2015)

Routing for the collarbone, #miracleinaweekhealing!

I'm amazed how much you can do, and feeling somewhat mardy with mine . On the face of it mine was not as severe as yours (nasty fractures and splintering in the middle but no seperation), but I could feel it moving around and grating which meant I really could do very little for at least a week or so. So I'm thinking you're on track for a quick turnaround.

I'm banking on you backing Goofy first so I can follow your updates for Skylla .

x x


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (22 June 2015)

aaaaaah i have plans for Goofy whilst i mend-friends fab western trainer is coming to assess him once i know what the expected healing time is.

so he will continue the de spooking/desensitising work and hopefully get on board so by time im ready Goof will be w/t/c. But it will all be documented dont worry, in an odd way it will be very interesting and exciting, just wish i didnt have to be broken at same time


----------



## catembi (22 June 2015)

Oh no - sorry to hear that!  Lady around the corner from me events & broke her collarbone, didn't get much joy out of the NHS, had it plated privately, it healed up fine, had the plate out & all is well.  I don't rem the exact timescales, but I'm pretty sure she was back eventing surprisingly quickly!

Hope you get better soon!

T x


----------



## HotToTrot (22 June 2015)

Don't know, but ouch and sorry!


----------



## noname (22 June 2015)

I broke mine yonks ago and the bones overlapped so had shoulders strapped back for a bit as well as NHS sling. 

A few things: 
* Your probably end up with a lump really not a big deal - a battle wound but looks far less ugly than a surgery scar!
* if it's a straightforward break don't mess with surgery or it will take longer. 
* second opinion always useful, when I bust my leg I do believe it should have been operated on. 
*Seriously, stop doing stuff now and you have decent chance at getting back on earlier
* I was doing sneaky swims and rides at 3 weeks
* standard riding injury, really not a big deal &#128540;&#128540;&#128540; everyone in my family has bust theirs a least once!

Good luck


----------



## dibbin (22 June 2015)

My friend broke hers coming off her mare, it's been over 18 months and she still isn't 100% (although she is back riding and jumping). Her recovery time is, I think, mainly because the hospital left it for 5 months to see how it would heal on it's own (it didn't) before plating it, by which time there was nerve damage in the shoulder.

On the other hand, I know someone who was back on board within a few weeks because it was operated on within a week or two.

So ... if it's going to need plated, push for it to be done ASAP!


----------



## Tr0uble (23 June 2015)

Yes I was in horrendous pain and could feel bones grating! The level of pain that knocks the wind out of you and makes you see white spots!

Was at that level of pain for a couple of months at least


----------



## marigold_equestrian (20 January 2021)

hey! i’m definitely quite late to this, but I currently have a broken collarbone due to a riding accident and have been out for a week and a half and am dying to ride. I’m in a figure 8 brace and also in a sling and am not going to rush riding or working with horses as I don’t want to make my break worse (it’s a bad break to begin with lol) I hope you’re back to riding by now and have no issues!


----------



## twiggy2 (21 January 2021)

marigold_equestrian said:



			hey! i’m definitely quite late to this, but I currently have a broken collarbone due to a riding accident and have been out for a week and a half and am dying to ride. I’m in a figure 8 brace and also in a sling and am not going to rush riding or working with horses as I don’t want to make my break worse (it’s a bad break to begin with lol) I hope you’re back to riding by now and have no issues!
		
Click to expand...

Mine are an issue most days, my shoulders and collar bone area have remained a weak point for me, if it get sore it there and sometimes they are very sore believe me.
Take your recovery seriously see a good chiropractor and do some physio too. 
I didn't, in fact 2 of my breaks were not known for years as I just ignored the pain and carried on.


----------

